# Arnica question?



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

Allie has soft tissue damage on her right rear hip/leg area. She had to go to the emergency vet on Sunday. They gave her vetprofen and tramadol. Today is tuesday and i called her regular vet and he said to give her 1 advil every 12 hours. He said to stop the tramadol. And the emergency vet only gave her 3 vetprofen pills. So she is done with those.Ok so my question is should I give her arnica montana also with the advil? And how many pills? Or should I stick with just the advil. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

Could the moderator move this to the health section? I must have been spazzing out. Sorry.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

You can start with Arnica for the trauma, pain and swelling, but then I would move on with Calendula to speed up the healing process and prevent any scaring. 
If you do give her arnica, I would only give her the other pain meds if <u>really</u> necessary.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I got arnica cream for Yana and was putting it directly on the skin massaging it in and it really helped her to heal.


----------

